# Soft furred cuteness <3



## Lycrisa (Mar 10, 2012)

These are my soft furred rats. I love my guys and they are just too cute.
I have anxiety issues, I don't have many friends so I spend my time with my animals.
I'm sure many of you know how great it is to hold your pet after a long awful day.
I breed mice, for a variety of reasons. I breed first and foremost for health and temperament, appearance is secondary.
I get joy from them as a result, handling the babies from day one, watching them grow, encouraging their desire to explore and loving them as adults.
I keep the majority of my babies, the very few I give away go to people I know very, very well and treat them with the same respect I do.
That's my plan for the soft furrs. I keep encountering accounts of little demon rats, and violent battles with human hands receiving the short end of the straw.
Well, that strikes me as odd. I got these guys from a lady who was breeding them for temperament and she didn't have the time for them anymore.
I am going to continue the work she started, but with more careful selection and attention to the lines. They don't have health issues, some of them are as old as 2 years, and I want to keep it that way. I love them to pieces, they let me handle them
like little footballs. (not literally) They love being petted after the first few moments of adjusting. Too cute!
I have huge cages set up for them that take up half my room, all set up to be romp rooms. The one in the picture is what I use for photos and cleaning live-in tanks.

So here are the pictures. The light sandy one is a cinnamon, and he is the squishiest of all. A little ham he is!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Lycrisa!  <3

I already told you, but I -love- these guys. They are so cute. When I come visit I want to see them. (if possible of course, but maybe me and my mom can detour to your house or the horses for a while on the way back to Ohio after AC)


----------



## Lycrisa (Mar 10, 2012)

hey there! You are everywhere my friend. 

Thanks, I love them to pieces. I'm at chris' house now for school and the two days away from them KILLS me.
My sister loves them too though, so I know how spoiled they are.
Of course! I can show off my lovely pool, and junk. You could meet rydag too. *wiggles in anticipation*
You two could always stay with us for a night if you wanted to do some sight seeing *hint* I'd have to ask if that's okay too first.
Why do you always make me remember these things? I'm going to explode with excitement. Into a million pieces.

Too bad you don't have any more room. I have these guys and I have the show mice from Germany coming, I have a new mouse from beth mcalister in ohio (lol)
What else? Oh yeah, blue bell and Alice with their litters. Blue had 11 babies today. 4 of which are ink eyed, which is weird. Blue is such a champ.
She's handling them until I can foster a few over to Alice, since she only has two. She's too cute, I'm so glad she made it through.
After loosing the rest, seeing blue pop her head out trough the wet newspaper and ashes, I cried on the spot with relief.
She's getting really tired of me spoiling her though. And Chris keeps hollering at me to stop feeding my mouse his eggs.
The soft furrs love eggs too, and the meal worms. /is on topic.

I'm gushing again...ARRG


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

They're so cute.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

-squee-

Yes, I am everywhere.  I OWN THE INTERNETS.

Also...don't tempt me. D: I might have to steal your small fluffy animals. I'm glad Blue Bell birthed okay, I hope you get some beautiful blue babies from her.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to have an ASF named Lola housed with a cream and white mouse. She got out once and I found her in the bird treat bag, eating away at all the food.
I miss having her but she wasn't tame and kept getting out; I was forced to get rid of her. 
It's impossible to find someone here that doesn't breed them as BP food, but I know they're almost smarter than the average pet rat and they're as soft as minks.


----------



## Lycrisa (Mar 10, 2012)

They are really soft <3 
My grandmother hinted at me coming home to an empty cage and her new coat.
She's kidding but it makes me wary. They all press themselves up against the cage for attention, the little hams.
I know they are popular as BP food, which I understand. I wonder why so few are breeding them for temperament.
Even as food, wouldn't it be better if they are less aggressive? meh.

Kinsey, you must.
Rhasp from the mouse forums too, she's all over the exotic animal boards.
Your not really the person in the picture, your a huge disembodied brain aren't you?
I see what you did there.


----------

